# Good Shoe For Both Mtb & Athletics?



## TimberjackJG (Jul 15, 2018)

So, I'm looking for a shoe that will preform well at school for athletics, but also provide me with good grip and stiffness for mountain biking. I'm just trying to save a few bucks, but I'm not really having any luck finding a shoe like that.

Is there anything out there that does something like that?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TimberjackJG said:


> So, I'm looking for a shoe that will preform well at school for athletics, but also provide me with good grip and stiffness for mountain biking. I'm just trying to save a few bucks, but I'm not really having any luck finding a shoe like that.
> 
> Is there anything out there that does something like that?


I can understand if you don't have the money up front but in the long run having multiple pairs of shoes doesn't cost any more. There are probably lots of shoes that work ok for both mtb and running, etc. but why not get optimal ones for each? They'll last twice as long.

Also I'm guessing you're talking about flat pedals.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Check out the Adidas Terrex Solo. They are athletic shoes with 5.10 stealth soles.

https://www.moosejaw.com/product/ad...MI6Za9gYvH3AIVlYTICh0BoAcLEAQYAiABEgJwlfD_BwE


----------



## pie4breakfast (May 12, 2016)

My wife rides in Altra Escalante running shoes and says they're plenty grippy on her composite platform pedals. She also wears them to the gym, takes walks in them, and wears them for other fitness stuff (jump rope, HIIT, etc.). She waits for the shoes to go on sale and buys a couple of pairs at a time because she likes them so much. One caveat: she's not hard core and not a charger, so YMMV.

https://www.altrarunning.com/women/escalante

Don't know if Altra makes a men's version...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Good Shoe For Both Mtb & Athletics?*

...


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Really the question comes down to what TYPE of athletics you would be doing in the shoes. If you are just running around in your normal, average gym class then get like a trail running shoe that has a bit of a stiffer rubber on the bottom.

Problem with using something like that though is that the stiffness of the sole of the shoes will not be up to snuff with normal mtbing specific shoes. This means that you may get more heel flex when pedaling (especially when you stand and mash) which MAY cause issues like sore calves, shin splints, etc. 

There will always be compromises with stuff like this, so you get to choose where that compromise is.


----------



## TimberjackJG (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm mainly going to be just doing an average P.E. class. The running shoes I'm wearing now are wearing out and several times, I've been going downhill through lots of bumps and such, and my feet have just slipped off. I have even landed on the saddle as a result of my foot slipping while standing on the pedals.

Right now, the stiffness is provided by these Superfeet insoles that I started using a while ago for knee injuries. I don't think I need them anymore and they, as well as my shoe are raising my heel tremendously.

I have no idea if that is bad alignment for pedaling or not; I'm not a doctor. Most mtb shoes I've seen do not have much of a heel raise at all. Does anybody know anything about this?

If I just buy mtb specific shoes, will they be terrible for P.E and wear out quickly or would they be okay? Thanks for any future advice.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

You need two sets of shoes man. Pick up some 510 freeriders on sale, and get some trainers on sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

What size are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberjackJG (Jul 15, 2018)

MudderNutter said:


> What size are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super small, 39 in European sizing


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

https://www.steepandcheap.com/five-...cUD8sVH4sD4h3BgR9RS4MeX1zmgg0vZxoC4xgQAvD_BwE

Found some on sale in your size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Favorite shoe for everything.. Adidas Millennium Samba.

https://www.amazon.com/adidas-Samba...8-1-fkmr0&keywords=adidas+millenium+samba+men


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Nike Metcons - there are my riding shoes and training shoes. They are designed for Crossfit and weightlifting, so the sole is flat and stiff compared to normal runner and cross trainers. Highly recommend as multi-purpose shoe.

They will get dusty though from riding, so I have 2 pairs ;-)
https://www.nike.com/t/metcon-4-mens-cross-training-weightlifting-shoe-rJTGV0Vy/AH7453-701


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: Mtb flat pedal shoes generally offer more foot protection than most athletic shoes with more of a rand, larger stronger toe caps, and tougher uppers. The value of this depends a lot on how and where you ride. This characteristic as been beneficial for my riding.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have concluded that mtb shoes and pedals are a system that can work well together, whether you're riding clipped in or platforms. a good mtb flat shoe is also a piece of mtb equipment, not just a sneaker. I have a pair of Giro Jackets are are quickly dying and need to be replaced, but I only wear them for riding because that's the only thing they are (kind of) good for.


----------



## TimberjackJG (Jul 15, 2018)

Well, I found what I wanted. They are called Chrome Truk Bike Shoes. They are made for being a urban bike shoe, but I think they will work fine for mountain biking. I found them for 25$ plus 13$ shipping on Ebay, so a really good deal. 

The shoes have military grade nylon and vulcanized rubber soles with a good amount of stiffness; they should hold up to P.E. and mountain bike abuse very well.

Thanks for all the support!

P.S. I'll probably get some mountain bike specific shoes in the future once I have some more cash, but for now these Chrome shoes should work great!


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

TimberjackJG said:


> Well, I found what I wanted. They are called Chrome Truk Bike Shoes. They are made for being a urban bike shoe, but I think they will work fine for mountain biking. I found them for 25$ plus 13$ shipping on Ebay, so a really good deal.
> 
> The shoes have military grade nylon and vulcanized rubber soles with a good amount of stiffness; they should hold up to P.E. and mountain bike abuse very well.
> 
> ...


Not really what I would call an athletic shoe. More of a casual shoe IMO.


----------



## TimberjackJG (Jul 15, 2018)

R_Pierce said:


> Not really what I would call an athletic shoe. More of a casual shoe IMO.


True, but they will be good enough.


----------

